# Spiders



## sedwards (Feb 12, 2016)

i couldnt find a thread with spider pics so i figured i would start one. these are from Florida 
Orchard Orbweaver


Orchard Orbweaver by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Golden Silk Orbweaver


5D3_0456 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 12, 2016)

I like photographs of spiders, but personally prefer to shoot them with a telephoto lens.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2016)

Very nice shots, Stuart. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 12, 2016)

I enjoy some spiders. Here's another orchard orb weaver and a triangulate orb weaver. The triangulate orb weaver had the bad judgement to spin its web across a hiking trail, and had to re-weave several times that day (twice on my account, forward and back). However, it is a very fast-moving spider - this is one of the few in-focus shots I could get with my manual focus macro lens. (125mm on full frame - I like telephoto with spiders too, for the luxurious bokeh).


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 12, 2016)

I always enjoy photographing spiders. Here are a few of mine.



The Kill by Joseph Calev, on Flickr



JSC_8844-Edit.jpg by Joseph Calev, on Flickr



JSC_4148-Edit.jpg by Joseph Calev, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2016)

Stunning pictures, kirispupis. The second and 3rd...WOW. 8)


----------



## DRioux (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a few spider pictures, but they rarely come out good.
I like that one though... it's a small jumping spider hiding in the raspberries...
The eyes are amazing!


----------



## NancyP (Feb 12, 2016)

DRioux, that's a great demonstration of the size of the jumper. I am surprised you even found it.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2016)

DRioux said:


> I have a few spider pictures, but they rarely come out good.
> I like that one though... it's a small jumping spider hiding in the raspberries...
> The eyes are amazing!



That's a very nice shot, DRioux. Well done.


----------



## applecider (Feb 13, 2016)

Not the best technical pictures but interesting to me.

Funnel spider with shed exoskeleton and just a web with morning dew.


----------



## hhkd (Feb 13, 2016)

sedwards said:


> i couldnt find a thread with spider pics so i figured i would start one. these are from Florida
> Orchard Orbweaver


First one is beautiful. 


NancyP said:


> I enjoy some spiders. Here's another orchard orb weaver and a triangulate orb weaver. The triangulate orb weaver had the bad judgement to spin its web across a hiking trail, and had to re-weave several times that day (twice on my account, forward and back). However, it is a very fast-moving spider - this is one of the few in-focus shots I could get with my manual focus macro lens. (125mm on full frame - I like telephoto with spiders too, for the luxurious bokeh).


The angle on the first one is awesome.


kirispupis said:


> I always enjoy photographing spiders. Here are a few of mine.


Fantastic!


NancyP said:


> DRioux, that's a great demonstration of the size of the jumper. I am surprised you even found it.


I completely agree, it's hard to tell how small they are from most photos. That shot is great.


applecider said:


> Not the best technical pictures but interesting to me.
> 
> Funnel spider with shed exoskeleton and just a web with morning dew.


I'm drawn into the funnel, that's cool.

Here's one of mine, I still have a lot to learn. I used a relatively cheap Meike MK-14EXT on a 100L macro. I've since switched to a bracket with two 430EX II's for macro but have yet to take a decent photo with that setup. 


IMG_6760 by Hashim D, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2016)

Great shot, Hashim.


----------



## hhkd (Feb 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shot, Hashim.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## applecider (Feb 13, 2016)

Hashim love the eyes.

Also like Rioux's spider eyes (reflections in both cases I'm sure).


----------



## hhkd (Feb 15, 2016)

applecider said:


> Hashim love the eyes.
> 
> Also like Rioux's spider eyes (reflections in both cases I'm sure).



Thanks, Applecider. The reflections are from the cheap Mieke ring flash. I'm glad I got that one instead of Canon's since I really hate the glare they produce. In that shot, I feel like it worked out for me. 

I used the same flash with this shot and it took a lot of post processing to remove most of the glare. There's still quite a bit left, everyone else's shots look so much more natural to me. 


IMG_1254 by Hashim D, on Flickr


----------



## NancyP (Feb 18, 2016)

HHKD, welcome to the world of DIY flash modifications for macro. 

Here's a primer on flash in macro, from a very talented photographer, Kurt, who posts a ton at dpreview macro thread: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/ look at the right side for links to his how-to flash posts

Good news! The modifications can include cheap/free household items. Even a translucent plastic cup cut to cover the field of interest being illuminated can be a big improvement.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 18, 2016)

Some wonderful macro shots in this thread already - kudos to the photographers. Here is one I did a few years ago of a very cooperative jumping spider.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Some wonderful macro shots in this thread already - kudos to the photographers. Here is one I did a few years ago of a very cooperative jumping spider.



Very nice micro. Well done.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 18, 2016)

Click said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Some wonderful macro shots in this thread already - kudos to the photographers. Here is one I did a few years ago of a very cooperative jumping spider.
> ...



Thanks Click.

The razor thin DOF makes it difficult to control (hand held) and get it where you want. I wonder whether shooting video while racking the focus over the target and feeding that video into a focus stacking program is a better way to go. Thoughts anyone?

Edit: It might be better and simpler just to slide the camera back and forth.


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is a macro of a Marbled Orbweaver (I think) taken in a mire in the fall. The mire was full of them as I walked down the trail, had to be careful not to damage all the webs everywhere. I had a fair amount of subjects to choose from.




Arraignée | Spider by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## hhkd (Feb 19, 2016)

NancyP said:


> HHKD, welcome to the world of DIY flash modifications for macro.
> 
> Here's a primer on flash in macro, from a very talented photographer, Kurt, who posts a ton at dpreview macro thread: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/ look at the right side for links to his how-to flash posts
> 
> Good news! The modifications can include cheap/free household items. Even a translucent plastic cup cut to cover the field of interest being illuminated can be a big improvement.



Thank you, NancyP. This is very helpful. I'll experiment with some of these, I like the idea of using polystyrene sheets. This thread is great.


----------



## applecider (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's a web of a funnel spider, less spider. This is one of my first attempts to step and blend done in photoshop. What I wanted was the entire web in focus, and since I think I used the 100 macro lens on macro distances the depth of field in f stops was not sufficient.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2016)

Werz said:


> Here is a macro of a Marbled Orbweaver (I think) taken in a mire in the fall. The mire was full of them as I walked down the trail, had to be careful not to damage all the webs everywhere. I had a fair amount of subjects to choose from.




Very nice shot. Well done, Werz.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

NancyP said:


> HHKD, welcome to the world of DIY flash modifications for macro.
> 
> Here's a primer on flash in macro, from a very talented photographer, Kurt, who posts a ton at dpreview macro thread: http://orionmystery.blogspot.com/ look at the right side for links to his how-to flash posts
> 
> Good news! The modifications can include cheap/free household items. Even a translucent plastic cup cut to cover the field of interest being illuminated can be a big improvement.



Thanks, Nancy. Still not allowed to post a new thread here yet until I have made a few posts.


----------



## TeT (Mar 27, 2016)

a shame no macro on the camera...


----------



## s.smith (Apr 21, 2016)

Fantastic!!!!

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2016)

d said:


> Something I found in the garden one night.
> 
> Cheers,
> d.



Very nice shot, d.


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2016)

This little fellow (just 4 mm, abdomen just as big as a pinhead) was hard to get. After just a few shots it hid away. 
So I had to be fast: handheld (thanks to HIS!) with AI servo. Not exposure optimisation possible.
5D3, 100L macro @MFD, 1/250m, 5.6, ISO 1000, a wee bit croping


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome to my lair ...
Got one when I got home from work at the front door.
-r


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Not sure kind of spider


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2016)

dmrrsn1 said:


> Not sure kind of spider



That's a very nice shot, dmrrsn1.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Nor I. good enough to say it is pretty, though. 
Nice pic.
-r



dmrrsn1 said:


> Not sure kind of spider


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Went back out after dinner, shot her again. This time with tripod and the second one with speedlight.
Took with 5DIII 100mm f/2.8L. Uncropped.
The white spots were rain drops collected.
-r


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 13, 2016)

dmrrsn1 said:


> Not sure kind of spider



Looks to be an Orchard Spider.

http://www.insectidentification.org/pictureviewer/insect-pic-detail.asp?identification=Venusta-Orchard-Spider&sCurrentPic=pic3

Here's one I took a few years ago with the 5D III and 100L:






On Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks. Good to learn.
You've got a nice pic. Did you crop?
-r




DJL329 said:


> dmrrsn1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure kind of spider
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 13, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Went back out after dinner, shot her again. This time with tripod and the second one with speedlight.
> Took with 5DIII 100mm f/2.8L. Uncropped.
> The white spots were rain drops collected.
> -r



Great captures Lion Rock


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you, Dylan.
-r



Dylan777 said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Went back out after dinner, shot her again. This time with tripod and the second one with speedlight.
> ...


----------



## Vern (Jul 13, 2016)

not a great photo, but I thought the babies might inspire an "awwww"


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry, don't like it at all.
Been startled by one years ago.
No, not your pic, which is good, but the bug itself I don't like.

I've been bitten by a spider before near the eye, and healing took long time. They are not welcomed in the home.
-r


----------



## EHBoe (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh, goodie! One of my favorite subjects. Here are a few different species that I've been lucky enough to photograph in the wild...all shot with my Canon 5D3 and MP-E 65mm lens combo with a diffused off camera flash on an articulating arm

Great photos from everyone so far!
Ed


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Not an easy job for you having the lens right on the subject, don't they move?
Anyway, excellent catch.
-r


----------



## EHBoe (Jul 13, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Not an easy job for you having the lens right on the subject, don't they move?
> Anyway, excellent catch.
> -r



They sure do move. It's easiest if you can catch them while eating, but sometimes you will come upon a spider that is more curious than afraid. The rest require equal measures of patience and luck. Thanks!

Ed


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2016)

Found her after coming home from dinner!
Glad I saw her and not the other way round.
Kind of pretty, though, but if it bites ....
Hmmmmmm ...
-r


----------



## azhelishot (Aug 3, 2016)

I admit it - I freaked out a bit...he was in the tree at eye level as I walked by. Sorry, I have no idea what it is - I live in Arizona.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2016)

Saw her yesterday at breakfast, but she was spooked. At dinner tonight, I saw her caught her own dinner. Waited for it to get dark and cooler before getting my camera.
Camera .jpg, no edit, just reduce file size.
5D3, 100 f/2.8L II on tripod with 600 speedlight.
-r


----------



## SumanV (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi! First post here. Took this shot in a zoo.

Exif:
Image 1: 550D, 50 mm f1.8 at f3.2, ISO 400, 1/80 s
Image 2: 550D, 50 mm f1.8 at f3.2, ISO 400, 1/160 s


----------



## sootzzs (Sep 25, 2016)

Few of mine taken with a non standard macro lenses. 

https://flic.kr/p/oUYMx2
Jumping Spider on a mirror. Canon 60D, reversed old 28 F3.5 Olympus Zuiko manual lens. 

https://flic.kr/p/pct1PB
Crab Spider 1, Canon 60D, extension tubes+old Russian Helios 44 

https://flic.kr/p/par9su
Crab Spider 2, same as above.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 7, 2016)

Jumping spiders would have to be one of the best subjects on the planet to photograph. Transforming from what many consider a horrible creature to something so cute one can't help but love them


----------



## TheJock (Dec 7, 2016)

I must admit, I love looking at these awesome photos, but I think there's one item missing in each and every single shot ;D

I'm terrified of speeders


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2016)

Aussie shooter said:


> Jumping spiders would have to be one of the best subjects on the planet to photograph. Transforming from what many consider a horrible creature to something so cute one can't help but love them


Beautiful shot Aussie. I like these little guys as well. They are equally inquizitive, it's like they are trying to figure you out as well. They just sit there and move their head side to side trying to get a better look at you giving you lots of opertunity to take shots of them.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's a couple of Jumping spider shots of a guy I found in my house. He's the biggest one I've ever seen around here. All the other ones I've found are only about 3 mm wide in the body, this one was about 10mm(3/8") wide.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2016)

And another.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2016)

And one last jumper image.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't know what kind this one is but I found him as well as many others hanging at just above head level along walkways in Jamaica that I'm positive that no one was noticing or there would have been a gong show! 
Toe to toe was abut 3"!


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2016)

And the back side of him.
My files are to big and are still just below 5mb after I crop and downsize them forcing me to post them separately.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's an underside shot of the jumping spider where the fangs can be seen.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 20, 2016)

Monte said:


> Here's an underside shot of the jumping spider where the fangs can be seen.


Really nice! 

What was its size?

_Edit: I just recognized that you displayed the answer some posts above. About 10 mm._


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 20, 2016)

Monte said:


> I don't know what kind this one is but I found him as well as many others hanging at just above head level along walkways in Jamaica that I'm positive that no one was noticing or there would have been a gong show!



That's a banana spider (one of the orb-weavers). Larger specimens have been known to capture and eat small birds. 

At the other end of the spectrum, this is one I photographed the other day - the ball it is standing on is about 80mm across so you get an idea of size. it was taken with the 7D2+100mm f2.8 LIS macro using flash reflected off a modifier.
A bit of fill-in would have been nice but you live and learn...


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice series, Monte.


----------



## joe_r (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm kind of with Stewart K on this, I generally keep my distance from them. But I had one outside my house earlier this year and got to watch it in action, which was beautiful. I was surprised at how fast the spider moved to wrap up it's meal for safe keeping.



Wrap it up to go by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 31, 2017)

Not sure what this guy is...just glad he lives OUTSIDE my home.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 1, 2017)

Monte said:


> I don't know what kind this one is but I found him as well as many others hanging at just above head level along walkways in Jamaica that I'm positive that no one was noticing or there would have been a gong show!
> Toe to toe was abut 3"!


Quite certainly genus Nephila, most likely species calvipes. Quite common in Caribbean. Occasionally feed on anoles.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

I missed this thread but have enjoyed the 3 pages of great shots from everyone!! Now I'm enthused to try.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

I posted these on another thread, hope I won't get yelled at.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I posted these on another thread, hope I won't get yelled at.
> -r



Riley! Riley! What are you doing that for! V nice.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you Jack!
This was an interesting spider.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I posted these on another thread, hope I won't get yelled at.
> ...


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I posted these on another thread, hope I won't get yelled at.
> -r



Could be Gasteracantha. Not easy to verify in lateral view, would be easy with a dorsal shot.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you Zeidora!
Original post was in "http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31073.30"
Latter on, I identified the spider as 'Spined Micrathena Spider' from Google. Do you think so?
-r



Zeidora said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I posted these on another thread, hope I won't get yelled at.
> ...


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 3, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Thank you Zeidora!
> Original post was in "http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31073.30"
> Latter on, I identified the spider as 'Spined Micrathena Spider' from Google. Do you think so?
> -r
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 3, 2017)

Zeidora,
She was on our flowering plant on the deck. We live in Blacksburg, VA.
The shots of the dorsal side were terrible and not suitable for public viewing :'( . , such that I didn't post any.
The colorization and shape fits the description from Google for Micrathena. Photos of Gasteracantha from Google have colors of red, yellow or white and have much wider abdomen.
-r



Zeidora said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Zeidora!
> ...


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 3, 2017)

This one is at work, will only be back on Monday. If you are into spiders, a worthwhile investment:
https://www.amazon.com/Common-Spiders-America-Richard-Bradley-ebook/dp/B00ANI7OQ2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1501770342&sr=1-1&keywords=spiders+of+North+AMerica

Ubick just came out with second edition, another worthwhile addition to the bookshelf, but only gets you to genus.
https://www.amazon.com/Spiders-North-America-Identification-Manual/dp/0998014605/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_14_img_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=M3YK0HJAG71905MNS9JJ

Yours looks like _Micrathena gracilis_ (Walckener, 1842).



lion rock said:


> Zeidora,
> She was on our flowering plant on the deck. We live in Blacksburg, VA.
> The shots of the dorsal side were terrible and not suitable for public viewing :'( . , such that I didn't post any.
> The colorization and shape fits the description from Google for Micrathena. Photos of Gasteracantha from Google have colors of red, yellow or white and have much wider abdomen.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 3, 2017)

Would be interesting to read.
Thanks Zeidora.
Though I am totally anger directed towards arachnids; any found in the house would not live too long, those outside I leave alone. Any less common gets shot.
I have a scar near the left eye a result of a spider bit, so that's the reason house spiders live a shorter life.
-r



Zeidora said:


> This one is at work, will only be back on Monday. If you are into spiders, a worthwhile investment:
> https://www.amazon.com/Common-Spiders-America-Richard-Bradley-ebook/dp/B00ANI7OQ2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1501770342&sr=1-1&keywords=spiders+of+North+AMerica
> 
> Ubick just came out with second edition, another worthwhile addition to the bookshelf, but only gets you to genus.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not angry, my house spiders don't bite - at least not yet.  

Once I trailered a collector car home from Arizona and there was a dead tarantula we found on/in it (from memory - may have been an alternate poisonous spider) but I remember it as quite large. When there the guy had cautioned us about spiders as he was digging things out. That didn't exactly impress me; guess I'm a sissy.

Jack


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 3, 2017)

Spiders are great pest insect removers. Except for black widows in the house (which I gently move to the outdoors), no spiders are harmed in this household. At work we have quite a few jumping spiders roving around the desks, a fun little divertissement.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 3, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Spiders are great pest insect removers. Except for black widows in the house (which I gently move to the outdoors), no spiders are harmed in this household. At work we have quite a few jumping spiders roving around the desks, a fun little divertissement.



Spiders are the only arthropods welcome in my house. Although I live in Georgia (USA), I have few other arthropods inside. Thank you, spiders.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 3, 2017)

Is the Audubon Guide to North American Insects and Spiders a decent beginner's field guide?


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 4, 2017)

NancyP said:


> Is the Audubon Guide to North American Insects and Spiders a decent beginner's field guide?



Audubon is less comprehensive for Insects & Spiders than their bird guide is for birds. It may get you to group, if you are lucky to genus maybe even species, but I would not put too much stock into it. If you are mainly interested in spiders, then I would rather get one of the other guides, because the Audubon guide is mainly insects, with an afterthought of spiders +++.

Ubick may be a bit much, because it quickly goes into anatomical parts and embolus shape. The color drawing guide is possibly better for a beginner. If you happen to live in Texas, there is a nice Texas spider guide.
https://www.amazon.com/Field-Guide-Spiders-Scorpions-Monthly/dp/0877192642. Should work for most of the dry south of the US.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2017)

This is a new one in the bushes outside my office building.
Google says it was commonly known as the yellow garden spider, _Argiope aurantia_.
It was nearly two inches long. I didn't have my macro lens with me, so I shot it with my 24-70 as close to MFD as possible.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> This is a new one in the bushes outside my office building.
> Google says it was commonly known as the yellow garden spider, _Argiope aurantia_.
> It was nearly two inches long. I didn't have my macro lens with me, so I shot it with my 24-70 as close to MFD as possible.
> -r



Nice. Now 2" long - you're kidding? 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2017)

Jack,
It was indeed about 2 inches, approximately. From leg tip to leg tip.
Body length was maybe 3/4 inch long.
Big, yet quite attractive, and it was outside.
-r

edit: here's is another shot, with iPhone.



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > This is a new one in the bushes outside my office building.
> ...


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 5, 2017)

enjoying his (or her) dinner 
with the 55-250 STM


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2017)

Riley, I like it if it doesn't bite!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2017)

Jack,
Like most wild creatures, they don't attack unless being messed with. This spider was quite calm even when I was inches away.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, I like it if it doesn't bite!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Like most wild creatures, they don't attack unless being messed with. This spider was quite calm even when I was inches away.
> -r
> 
> ...



OK, but I wouldn't be so that means I get bit, right? 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2017)

Keep calm, Jack, keep calm!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Jack,
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
No spiders in shot, but man they had been busy. We walked past this lot and it was only when we turned to walk back thinking the day was not going to yield any photos that we saw this incredible sight of the ground literally covered in silk. 



SE0A9627_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2019)

found that one in the garden:


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## PCM-madison (Sep 30, 2019)

Tending the babies.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice shot, PCM-madisson.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Maximilian. 
Nice shot. So these are European spiders then, we have them in the UK, or at least it looks the same to me!
I regularly come across these in the garden, the worst was walking in to the web he’d put across the gate, I love spiders (they eat flies you know) but it made me jump when he dropped across my face in his rush to leave his now destroyed web, I hate spider web on my face! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> found that one in the garden:


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Graham!


Valvebounce said:


> Nice shot. So these are European spiders then, we have them in the UK, or at least it looks the same to me!


I am not a zoologist but an interested amateur.
I suppose that this fellow is an _araneus diadematus, _aka. European garden cross spider.
The images of the English Wikipedia are not so good as in the German section so I link the latter here.
The German article also says more about the habitat of it and that it can be found in whole Central Europe.



> I love spiders (they eat flies you know) but ...
> I hate spider web on my face!


Same here. With one expectation:
_Pholcus phalangioides_ , seems that PCM-madison had made a good pic of them above.
AFAIK they are an intrusive species from Asia although the linked article tells something different.
But I haven't recognized them 5 or 10 years ago here in Germany. Hope they haven't made their way across the Channel yet.
They seem to cut out other spiders, esp. in our houses. Their webs are no beautiful orbs or tubes but only pure chaos (to me).
And they and their webs are everywhere in my house. 
I really don't have problems with spiders in my house except for those _Pholcus phalangioides _webs_._

That reminds me of a former girlfriend of mine. She had a severe form of arachnophobia.
I could keep her from killing spiders. But when I put them out of the house, I always had to wash my hands thoroughly


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Maximilian. 
Thanks for the links, it seems that _Pholcus phalangioides _has made it to the UK according to Wikipedia. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 2, 2019)

I think I've posted this one already in another thread but I think it belongs here as well, if so.
That one was really tiny, just about 4 mm or so. I took the pic with the 100L and 5D3 at MFD and did still some croping.

_Edit: I forgot to mention that this is presumably an araniella cucurbitina _


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2019)

Very nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 2, 2019)

I Have another one, yet again another _araneus diadematus, _European garden cross spider.
This time the other way 'round. And it's different one than that one.

This time with the "old" EF 100 non-L Macro


----------



## SteveC (Oct 2, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> I Have another one, yet again another _araneus diadematus, _European garden cross spider.
> This time the other way 'round. And it's different one than that one.
> 
> This time with the "old" EF 100 non-L Macro



One of my favorite lenses...good job!


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2019)

Another very nice shot. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the compliments.



SteveC said:


> One of my favorite lenses...good job!


I liked the EF 100 non-L Macro for its optical performance. And it was my first macro lens.
And I can note that IQ was almost as good as the 100L macro.
But HIS, 3-step focus limiter and built quality makes the 100L more flexible. That and the the better look made me fall in love with the 100L.
That's why I sold the non-L.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 3, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for all the compliments.
> 
> 
> I liked the EF 100 non-L Macro for its optical performance. And it was my first macro lens.
> ...



The 100 non-L macro is both my first (and still only) macro, and my first prime. I use it in a static (studio) situation, tethered, and I've pretty much decided to dedicate my T6i to that setup. I get nice uniform results with it and therefore don't want to change a thing there.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2019)

Here is a wasp spider. Didn't get it in focus 
But it was the first and only time I saw this one


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2019)

I came across this spider I took with the trusty old 5DSR/100-400 II in Malaysia. Any experts on what it is?


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2019)

Very nice shot, Alan. Sorry, i have no idea what is the name of that spider.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I came across this spider I took with the trusty old 5DSR/100-400 II in Malaysia. Any experts on what it is?


Looks like some kind of silk spider, I suppose a _Nephila maculata. _Found this pic on this German page on the web.
When I searched wikipedia I found this article about _Nephila pilipes_.

I think the yellow spots on the leg joints are pretty prominent.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks like a female Giant Golden Orb Weaver to me, but I am no spider expert.

We have their smaller cousin where my sister lives where they call them Banana Spiders, though they are still a decent size and their webs can be very big.









Closeup of female giant golden orb weaver spider hanging on web, scientific name Nephila pilipes


123RF - Millions of Creative Stock Photos, Vectors, Videos and Music Files For Your Inspiration and Projects.




www.123rf.com








AlanF said:


> I came across this spider I took with the trusty old 5DSR/100-400 II in Malaysia. Any experts on what it is?
> 
> View attachment 187069


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks Max and Private!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 25, 2019)

I love this perfection of a fresh new orb web


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2019)

I really like this picture. Well done, Maximilan.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 26, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Well done, Maximilan.


Thanks, Click, Graham and jprusa.

I would like to put credits to the owner of this orb. I was just the lucky observer.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 13, 2020)

Do spiders belong in the insects forum or not?!






...various places on the 'net say (rather authoritatively) that spiders are not insects...but when I aim to ID this one the first place I went to was here!?






Spiders


Index of the Spider insect species found throughout North America.



www.insectidentification.org


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice pictures, josephandrews.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 14, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> ..
> I would like to put credits to the owner of this orb. I was just the lucky observer.


THIS!
This is one photography philosophy, that art is present within scenes we encounter, as photographers it's our task to decide how to frame a scene prior to recording for later presentation.
I do not want viewers of my photos to wonder how I did that, I do not want my photos to say "look what my gear can do" or "look what I can do with my gear", I don't want viewers to even be aware they're viewing a photo, I want them to see what I saw. I much rather hear "beautiful subject" than "nice photo".

An Ansel Adams quote;
"_For those who like eyes in focus, but nose and ears out of focus, the use of long-focus lenses and large apertures at close distances will do nicely! I prefer a reasonably sharp image throughout_......"

- -
Oh, that's quite a web!



.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 15, 2020)

tolusina said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


Fully agree and thank you for pointing that out.
And I am glad that I could enjoy you with my "beautiful subject"


----------



## TonyRobStone (Dec 22, 2020)

Wonderful creatures!


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 4, 2021)

Unfortunately, I only know the name of the orchid (orchis militaris).
Who could help with the name of the yellow little critter?


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 5, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Unfortunately, I only know the name of the orchid (orchis militaris).
> Who could help with the name of the yellow little critter?


Could be some kind of crab spider.
Maybe misumena vatia.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 7, 2021)

The second time I saw a wasp spider (_argiope bruennichi_) in Germany. 
The first time here in Franconia. Another sign of climate change as they used to live in Southern Europe. Although they moved even further north.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice shots, Maximilian. I especially like the first one.


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 26, 2022)

Golden Orb Weaver with probably the male lurking nearby. Sometimes 560mm is a good macro focal length.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2022)

It is amazing to see the difference in size between the male and female for this spider. Nice shot.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 26, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Do spiders belong in the insects forum or not?!
> 
> 
> ...various places on the 'net say (rather authoritatively) that spiders are not insects


Spiders differ from insects in many ways. The most obvious one is that spiders have eight legs, and insects have six.


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 26, 2022)

Click said:


> It is amazing to see the difference in size between the male and female for this spider. Nice shot.


Thanks Click.
I am also surprised at the size of the male.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 29, 2022)

A couple of spider shots of mine. A subject I love to photograph but if a big black house spider wakes me in the night I still scream and stand on a chair like in an early 60s sitcom. The last two shots were on the same stick. We were sat in a filled awaiting a cuckoo to show so I got out the macro. The crab spider caught the weevil but a few mins later the jumping spider arrived and predated on the crab spider. You have to love macro. So much action on just one stick.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2022)

Great shots, Distinctly Average.


----------



## ISv (Jan 30, 2022)

stevelee said:


> Spiders differ from insects in many ways. The most obvious one is that spiders have eight legs, and insects have six.


You are right in generally but some species use to develop the last two legs later - as an adults. Before that they have only 6 legs (i.e. transition from an "insect" to a "spider")!


----------



## ISv (Jan 30, 2022)

I have just few photos of spiders (it's a territory where my daughter excels - with a macro lens...)
Found only these old files.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 30, 2022)

Lovely to see the typical web pattern wasp spiders build. Nice set.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2022)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 30, 2022)

ISv said:


> You are right in generally but some species use to develop the last two legs later - as an adults. Before that they have only 6 legs (i.e. transition from an "insect" to a "spider")!


Presumably after counseling.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 6, 2022)

Dew on a web


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2022)

Some spider in a really fascinating pose.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2022)

Some more webs


----------

